
Microblogging - Tools, Services and more - wird
http://www.slideshare.net/uhlandfriends/microblogging-tools-services-and-more-presentation
======
josefresco
Do we really need a slideshow for this? It's just a collection of screenshots,
business names and URLs.

~~~
wird
I thought it might be useful for Hacker News readers.

